# Collapsible snow,blue and juvies .Gym Shoe Decoys



## hamr504 (Feb 25, 2017)

Any interest in purchasing collapsible snows,blues and juvies? Different mold than WR and imo better because WR uses eva foam which is what they are calling cram flex. 
I have a large quantity being shipped and am plannig on selling for 150 a dozen. Mine are xpe foam and are indestructible and pop out better than WR, much better. Im not into decoy sales but I have a China connection and had a mold made. Collapsible decoys have been around for ever. I was scepticle until the samples arrived..These are awesome...Light, and durable. Email me if interested. Selling by the dozen, snow,blue juvy feeding and sentry position in each dozen. Shipping around 10 bucks in the US. Email me if interested and I can send pics and vids. IF YOU DONT LIKE THEM , SEND THEM BACK FOR FULL REFUND.......YOU CANT LOSE..
Jim 708 906 6949 [email protected]
Located in Illinois


----------



## hamr504 (Feb 25, 2017)

Here is the final juvy after paint, and a blue.others to follow. Listen guys, these seriously, are the affordable answer to having a big full body spread.


----------



## hamr504 (Feb 25, 2017)

Blue feeder


----------



## hamr504 (Feb 25, 2017)

The stake system is very close to WR. I'll update the photos as soon as I get them, my expected delivery is about three weeks right now. As I said before I was skeptical until I had my four year old beat the samples for the last 3 weeks without making a scratch. I even took the sample and ground stomped it into the asphalt,,no issues.. I was also concerned that they would not pop back. That is not the case, they take their form immediately.WR EVA foam is thinner so it's more detailed. Xpe foam is thicker, so it's more durable. More details to follow.. WR makes a good product, but in my opinion they're overpriced.


----------

